# My fat pony!



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Please could you critique my Connemara x (presumably draught)?
I know that his fat layer is quite large but other than that. 
I will be driving him soon so he will be getting more exercise (I can only ride for a limited amount of time due to back problems. :/) and should develop some muscle. He's 14:2 and 9 years


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We need pictures of him squared up, parallel to the camera. Front, back, and side views.

All I can tell about him from these is that he is cute and in dire need of a hoof trim.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm no good at pony confo but I absolutely love his coloring!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

And that helmet looks a bit too big for you!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Another in the "need better pictures" department. If he's in the weight loss process right now I'd say to wait until he's a bit closer to his ideal weight. The extra pounds can obscure some of the good and bad features of the horse.

Watch you saddle positioning though... it's super forward in the 3rd picture! Pushing it back a considerable amount will ensure that he has freedom of movement through his shoulders!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I think all cats ride with saddles too far forward.
That said, I do love his color too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hope to see him a healthy weight in the future ;-)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If you cannot do more riding, you can feed less food! 

Cute pony. Need better photos and that pony needs his feet done (with ponies it is an every 4 weeks thing).


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He needs his feet done, don't give him any grain, just hay. You helmets s a bit arge, and the saddle in the third pic is way to far forward. Make sure when you do ride him that you really work him, not just plod along. Also in the better pics camp. I like his coloring :3


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Elana, he is on grass, nothing extra.
I will post more pics and he could do with a little rasp. His hooves are much better nowadays, (I rasp them and he's on the road a lot).
I have found a new helmet, the velvety one was being used after mine broke. My sister stopped riding so now I have her helmet, I have quite a small head. 

He won't be losing a substantial amount of weight until late Spring as he's out all year and the extra bit of fat over Winter is good with Irish weather.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

No offense, but it's not just a little fat. He is seriously overweight, and ponies are prone to founder anyways...


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Because of that cresty neck expeciaIly I would make weight loss a now priority. Get that boy a grazing muzzle! You don't want him thin going into winter, but all of that weight could do a lot more harm than good to a pony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Please ignore the tack. I was having him pull a standard as part of his training for a cart.

And another ignore, please. I know my left foot isn't in the right place and that my stirrups are different lengths. They're different because my legs are quite different in length and I'm slowly working on my left foot but it's not quite happening (body problems).

I hope these two pics are better and thank you to everyone who replied.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

His neck has always been quite large and he has a very drafty body on a pony body. His breeding is unknown other than crossbred Connemara. It probably sounds like I'm making excuses for everything but I'm genuinely not. He'll be pulling as soon as I get a harness so that should aid weight loss. I rode every second day over Summer and he didn't lose a substantial amount, he does have quite large bones though.
He is also healthy, never sick, well once in 5 years, for a day. Strong hooves. Soft coat. Natural food. Sloping fields. Normal herd life. I'm not saying his weight isn't a problem though, because it is.


I was hoping for critique on his features.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

The last two pictures are also the most recent.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

You'll probably have to actually go out and take new pictures... I know I don't have any current ones of my horse that are confo critique ready! You should be able to find a guide for taking them somewhere on the forum, but the gist is to find a very level surface with good lighting, make sure there is nothing but a halter on the horse, have him squared up, have the entire horse in the photo, and take the pictures level with the horse's barrel. Stand as close as you can while still being able to see the entire horse, and keep the camera level. Take pictures from each side of the horse, in front, and behind. I don't have good examples of photos to post for example, but I'm sure someone does. The better the photos, the better the critique will be! Without that, we really CAN'T give a critique on the features.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you Duck Dodgers. 
I will do this over the weekend. I've looked up Connemara x Irish Draught and they don't seem much different, it's just his neck has always been that big, and he has had skinnier stages. 
I'm sorry if it seemed like I was complaining about no critique (well other than his blubber), I wasn't, I guess it's stupid but I get sensitive about his weight because nothing keeps it off him.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, it's very hard to critique from those pics, and with his weight. I know how you feel though, I have the sad problem with my Arab. Do you have any idea how funny a fat Arabian is? I have to work him HARD to kee him thin and trim.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

A fat arab? 
I have this image of a draft body on tiny legs (in comparison to weight) and an elegant head. 
The problem is, I can't work him hard, I've had back problems since I was 9 ish, but driving, soon.
Irish Draught X Connemara 4 Yr Old Gelding - Horse Pictures I think he looks kind of like that pony because of the neck and large belly. So, there is hope that he isn't as fat as he looks and in Summer, you can see it's not all fat, just um, thick muscle? sounds ridiculous but true.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, yeah your description hit the nail on the head. And can you lunge him, especially on a slope? That would really help, and on a slope would also greatly improve his balance and top line.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Only in a little round pen. The facilities suck where I keep him but it's the only place we can afford.
The fields are too wet for riding/lunging in constantly. I've been cantering him up a nice hill every time we ride, the land is all sloping (highland really).

Well, I'm sure your arab is beautiful, even with the weight like my Fat Bum (nickname for Danny).


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, he thinks he is the stuff. I have managed to keep him thin over the summer, but it takes a LOT of work, and he is a never ending ball of energy. I let him put some back on for winter, but I check him every day. And on your guys confo, he appears to be flat backed, has decent length of back, long neck in comparison, and I a bit light on bone through the legs, but I'm thinking that it's an illusion from his coloring, hold on I'll check.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He is uphill, and a bit sickle hocked. Overall he is very light throw his hind end and heavy though his front, but that's the draft in him coming through. He has good, soundly built front legs, with nice, strong pasterns all around. He has a very nice shoulder. The problem I see with him is that I bet he has a tendency to be on the forehand from his confo, and may have issues reaching under himself with his hindquarters. Working him more to engage his rear will probably help even up his appearance. He would benefit from engaging his back to prevent swayback in the future. Overall he is a cute fella.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Well our horse weight problems could be worse, we could be struggling to keep them thin rather than overly skinny. 

Thank you for that. It was nice, I do like his shoulders. My old instructor was actually beginning to teach me engagement but I didn't quite understand. She complained there's no engagement in his bitless because he isn't on the bit?  Surely it should come from the horses body, not his head?

I sound so much like a beginner, how could I engage his back? Thank you for all of this.

If I'm understanding correctly, overall his conformation is good but not so good at the rear?

He sounds like my boy,unless we're in the arena, then he plays lame.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

My post disappeared. -.-
Time to type it all out again.
So the impression I get is that his overall conformation is okay, his back and rear, not so much. Thank you so much. 
My old instructor was trying to teach me to get him to engage his hind but she swore it came from being on the bit and was fairly annoyed when he started going bitless because of this. I hate to ask because I sound like a complete beginner but how do I engage his back? 

He sounds like Danny, only once he realises we're doing boring arena work, he plays lame. I know he's acting because I might let him think we're just doing circles and then take out for a trek, suddenly, no limp xD
Does yours do that?


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

And my post appeared


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He has decent confo. Not bad at all. He's apobviously not gonna go top level, but he looks like a good, sound pony. And you can have contact and engagement in a bitless. To engage his hind means to push him forward and get him to push himself with his hind legs, instead of being on the forehand, which is dragging himself along on his front legs. What I find works is to lean back a bit, and shift your weight back in the saddle. Engagement of his back comes with getting him to use his hindquarters and pushing onto the bit. Hold on I'll find a good article that explains it better lol


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is an article on collection, but ït kinda explains everything. To achieve him engaging his hindquarters you have to use the training pyramid, and being on the bit comes FROM riding the horse back to front. You generate energy with your seat and legs, and trap it in the bridle for a controlled out flow. Here, check the out and I'll look for one on the training pyramid. ::: Sustainable Dressage - Collection & Its Evasions - True Collection - What It Is and How to Achieve It :::


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> Elana, he is on grass, nothing extra.....He won't be losing a substantial amount of weight until late Spring as he's out all year and the extra bit of fat over Winter is good with Irish weather.


Firstly, I sympathise - it's hard having 'easy keepers' & good grazing! Grass is obviously too much for him. A grazing muzzle worn part time is one possible answer, or hotwire to make a track or to otherwise restrict him from the whole... smorgasbord. 

The main prob with overweight horses & association with laminitis is very like type 2 diabetes in people. It's not that we can't put on excess weight & remain healthy, but the major problem is retaining that weight long term without regular 'hard seasons' to use up the fat stores. Also about not enough exercise. So while starting winter with a bit of extra 'padding' isn't necessarily a problem, from a health perspective, I disagree that it's good for him to retain the extra fat. Home & Katy Watts | Safergrass.org are good sites to learn more about feeding & associated health risks.

Being only on grass, it's likely there are a range of nutrients he's deficient or imbalanced in, so a good (low dose, grain free) 'ration balancer' or such may be in order. Especially with his weight(but for any horse...), I'd also suggest looking into & supplimenting extra magnesium, as this, among other things, helps the body remain more sensitive to insulin, so less likely to develop metabolic issues & laminitis.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

This is the training pyramid Good Horsekeeping: The Training Pyramid


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Loosie, I think he is getting the nutrients nature intended, there isn't just grass, there's lots of different plants, he eats little trees, there's honestly countless varieties of grass and weeds. He does get salt licks sometimes but he gobbles them down straight away, xD
Thank you, I will read the pages the links lead to shortly. I do really want him to lose a bit of weight. The cart will definitely help with that. Also, there will be less 'good grazing' (it's mainly weed grasses and rough grazing) in December/January so I'll take advantage of that.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Chickenoverlord, thank you. I can't wait to do some reading up. 

I was also thinking that once I've backed the mare I'm 'breaking', I'll try to convince my dad to let me board at him at a friends if I can afford it, they're a 5 minute drive away so he'll get exercise daily and I can restrict his food intake.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Your welcome, and good idea! Hope all goes well


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> Loosie, I think he is getting the nutrients nature intended, there isn't just grass, there's lots of different plants, he eats little trees, there's honestly countless varieties of grass and weeds. He does get salt licks sometimes but he gobbles them down straight away, xD


Yes, he may well be getting balanced nutrition, especially if he gets to roam over a wide range of soil types & environments. I think a lot of people over suppliment, and choose supps when they don't know whether it's necessary & I don't suggest you do that. I would suggest doing at least a basic analysis before supping.

If a horse is restricted to a paddock, they are generally deficient or imbalanced in some things at least. It's great that he's got a wide range of forage, rather than just a few grass species, but if it isn't in the soil, it won't be in the plant either. Some areas are also too high in certain nutrients(sodium, iron, for eg) that suppresses or prevents absorbtion of others. That your horse 'gobbles' salt licks tells me he's likely(unless it's a grain/molasses based one) needing more of that at least. Magnesium is another nutrient that is commonly very deficient and conditions such as stress, pain, high calcium and being overweight also cause a horse to need more magnesium than others.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I think the salt lick situation could be over of he's a greedy thing.  He'll eat anything! Pig much? 
Anyway, I have 60 euro for a harness which I'm sure I can spend a bit on salt licks. I don't like the lack of grass management where he is kept but I also do. I think there could actually be too much iron as you said because I have suspicions that the land is podzolic. I will order some salt licks and hope that the BO will put some towards it as he has 6 or 7 horses in with my boy. I'll look into the magnesium, see if I can licks with that element. 
Thank you, this has been very helpful.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

OP, as you clearly have a very good-doer, and you're in Ireland with lots of luscious green grass you're always going to have a fight on your hands to keep the weight off him.

The key will be lots and lots of exercise, and restricted grazing.

I think you said you're going to be breaking him to drive? Will your back issues allow you to do a lot of walking? If so, you could spend this winter doing lots and lots of long reining around the lanes. Do you know how to do this? Two lunge lines in place of the reins, walking behind him on the road.

If you can get him in better shape over the winter he will be at less risk of laminitis when the spring grass comes in.

He is most handsome, albeit a very chunky monkey. I look forward to seeing the conformation shots.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

DannyBoysGrace said:


> look into the magnesium, see if I can licks with that element.


Yes, you can get a range of different licks, with different nutrients in. But generally horses get very little from a lick, so I tend to leave it as just a pure salt lick in the paddock, would provide free choice loose salt if salt is one of the deficient minerals, then provide whatever else may be needed in a particular situation, as a ration balancer or powdered supp. I use Mg Chlor, as a more absorbable source of magnesium.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I will post the pictures as soon as, my camera wasn't working over the weekend but I'll be with him tomorrow. He's excellent to ground drive/long rein. An update on the cart situation, My dad brought a harness that I'll pay him back for.
We had him pulling on Sunday and within the hour, were actually able to drive him. The cart just needs a minor tweak (the shafts need widening slightly). I'll be driving him in the arena tomorrow for maybe half an hour after a lunge. I'll definitely be able to get photos tomorrow and Ill see if I can dig any out. 

I can do a good bit of walking, I just need to get a pair of orthotics (it honestly feels like my feet are being torn apart if I walk for too long, this is down to my problem). He's more than excellent on the road, I give it 3 weeks at the most before he's being driven on the road. He honestly took to it like a duck to water (as cliché as that is xD). He had less than minute of "aah what's this?!" Then plodded on. I just have to remember that squeezing the air won't get him to walk. 

He'll be in better shape by Spring. 
Thank you Shropshirerosie.

Loosie, Mg Chlor be suitable for once weekly feed? You can probably tell but I am new to feeding. The most he gets other than the natural forage is hay in the colder months and if he's lucky, whatever Pegasus feed the BO buys. 
Wow, I sound like a bad owner. :O Haha


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm sorry that the pictures aren't the best. :/


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Firstly, yes, it is fine to give supps once a week, but you can't give the weekly amount in one go of most things, inc Mg. It's best to give whatever at least once daily if possible(tho I know, our 'real worlds' don't always allow it) It's also one of those many feeds/supps that needs to be built up to gradually - you don't start with the ideal dose but start with a weak solution & build it over a number of weeks. I'm not sure if you'd ever get past the minimum amount feeding only weekly & I'd speak to a nutritionist about it, to check how much in one go was safe(palatability is another consideration with that). I personally don't get to my horses every day & I just give them the same dose whenever I get there - generally every second day - in a handful of feed.

Nice looking boy! These pics are better for confo & he looks OK in that regard. Just a little cow hocked & perhaps a bit valgus(outsie) from the knees in front, but that may be angle of the pic too. His feet do look overdue for a trim & high heeled in fronts, but can't tell much about hooves in those pics. Check out the link in my signature below for what is required of hoof specific critique pics.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah his knees do protrude a little, I find kind of cute but then I'm biased. Now that you mention, his hocks are quite cow-ish.
Does his back look the same in these pictures as in the others?
I've asked my dad to get the farrier up and am getting one of those rasps specifically for pony hooves for Christmas. (^.^)

Thank you Loosie. BTW, the spelling of your name is really interesting, I like it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Twas the name of the first hoosie I ever started, who was an appaloosie mare!:lol:

I'm all for owners learning to trim, but do learn the theory & get some good hands-on lessons before hand at least. I'd also keep the farrier on a regular schedule while you're learning, then gradually less often - at least things won't get too imbalanced then, when you make mistakes.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

loosie said:


> Hope to see him a healthy weight in the future ;-)


I know this is an old thread but I want to say that while he is still big, he has lost quite a bit of weight. I moved him closer to me 2 months ago and we have been doing jumping, roadwork, lunging, trotting and lot's of cantering. 
I now have 1/2 mile gallops, a walker and small arena. We moved him there two weeks ago and have started cavaletti and jumping from a trot. I'll get some pictures over the weekend.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I just read through your thread. Happy to hear he has lost some weight. I can't add to conformation, but he is down right cute and looks like a good solid pony.  I can sympathize with the weight issue too. My Arab cross gets fat off air. If left to graze, she wouldn't and doesn't stop. The only upside right now is she has a foal and has held condition really well! Otherwise, it's feeding by what her weight should be, allowing a little extra through our harsh Canadian winters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you Glynnis, I am happy too, I think he'll always be "weighty" or heavy but that's the draught in him. You wouldn't find him so cute if you plaited his tail. That things a fart button xD

Easy keepers are hard.

It's really that she had the weight then with carrying a foal. Too many mares are just turn thin, Is her foal your avatar? Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Your arab cross sounds like Danny xD
Rode him every second day last Summer, don't think he dropped an ounce.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, that's her foal in my avatar. She's a sweetie. Easy keepers are hard - but I think having a hard keeper would be harder!


----------

